# 2000 altima electrical problems



## ericz (Sep 2, 2005)

2000 altima electrical problems 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My Altima is doing some crazy things and it is getting progressively worse. It started with the flashers going on by themselves at random moments without them being selected on. I pulled the breaker for the flashers, after a few weeks the door locks began to unlock themselves a few seconds after I locked them, this was also random and every third or fourth time I locked them they would stay locked. Now the turn signals will no longer flash and stay on steady when actuated. This cars wiring harness has not been cut into or modified. What is wrong! Please help. Ericz


----------



## _surge_ (Aug 26, 2005)

uuuuuuh...go see a dealership.Thats a pretty nasty problem.


----------



## Keif (May 26, 2005)

ericz said:


> 2000 altima electrical problems
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> My Altima is doing some crazy things and it is getting progressively worse. It started with the flashers going on by themselves at random moments without them being selected on.


I have a 99 SE-L (69,000 miles) and have had that happen a few times in the last week or 2....I think it is my remote doing it...it's in pretty bad shape.

Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

If your key is in the ignition the doors will not lock. If you are using your remote then I would definately say that your remote's battery is either low or disfunctional. On top of that, pulling your flasher breaker could've caused the problem with your directionals. I would also check the fuses involved and all of the bulbs involved. That would be my first guess. After that I would agree with _surge_ and get a dealership to check it out


----------

